# sicilian: amunì



## Tobago

Ciao a tutti!
Ancora una volta, chiedo il vostro aiuto per delucidare una parola che ho sentito  in un film (o che credo di aver sentito !)
Si tratta di "ammunì" (o qualcosa di simile ?).

Il contesto : due fratelli stanno parlando, e uno vuole confortare l'altro che ha appena litigato con il padre. Gli dice : "Dai, ora torna dentro. Va bene. Ammunì.  Lo sai com’è papà? " 
Un dettaglio importante : sono siciliani ! (Lo preciso perché intuisco che la parola che mi sfugge deve essere pronunciata con un forte accento siciliano o è proprio dialettale).

Grazie e buona sera !


----------



## Necsus

Immagino si tratti della versione abbreviata di _a(m)muninni_ = andiamo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Tobago,
E' esattamente come dice Necsus.
Da questo vocabolario siciliano:


> *Amunì = Andiamo*​ *Amuninni = Andiamo*​


----------



## Sicanius

Piccola precisazione  :

Amunì = Andiamo
Amuninni = Andiamocene

S.


----------



## Tobago

Grazie per le vostre risposte.
Arrivederci !


----------

